# Save up to buy a 5D MKII or buy more lenses and video gear for my t3i?



## tysonboh (Mar 3, 2012)

now that hopefully a price drop will be on the way for the MKII, im thinking of selling my t3i and saving up to buy a 5D MKII, or should i keep the t3i and spend my saved up money on new lenses, shoulder mounts, sliders etc?

just thinking that im so close to buying a MKII really is a big tempation though, as i really want full frame!

i would be using the camera equally for video and stills.


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 3, 2012)

get the other stuff first. please keep in mind that your upcoming lenses need to be FF.

I've seen great footage coming from the 500/550's. (rebel-series) it's not the tool, it's what you do with it.


----------

